# EAS Master Beekeeper Recommended Reading List



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd like to study for the EAS Master Beekeeper written exam. Probably won't take it this year, but maybe next year. Anyway, they have a list of "suggested" reading on their site:

http://easternapiculture.org/master-beekeepers/certification/refrences.html

I've gone through about 3 or 4 of those books, just on chance of learning more. Some are very difficult (or expensive) to find, so I likely won't read them all (and won't limit my reading to just this list). But I did want a book on predators and diseases (especially about mites, can't help to learn more). The only two on the list, other than Hive and the Honey Bee and ABC XYZ, was Mites of the Honey Bee (published in 2001) and Honey Bee Pests, Predators, and Diseases (published in 1998). With recent developments in mites, miticides, mite related viruses, and "CCD", how helpful would those current Masters find these two books? One more helpful than the other on the topic of better understanding diseases? One more helpful than the other on the topic of studying for the exam?

I can get either of them for about $40 a piece. It would be worth while to have a good $40 book on the topic. It would be a waste to spend $40 on one, find it's dated, spend $40 on the other, find it's dated as well, and have to move on to a third book.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I have both books and am considering taking the exam this year. I think the Mites of the Honey Bee is extremely dated, and if I hadn't won a copy as a door prize a number of years ago, it would not be on my shelf. I'd be happy to send it to you for free - pm me your info if you'd like the book. 

I think with Dewey Caron running the MB program there will be a renewed emphasis on academic knowledge. I could be wrong as I haven't met Dewey (no relation) but I think the last couple of years candidates have had it easy. Not that my friends who have taken the test(s) have thought them easy.

One book that is not on the list is Honey Bee Colony Health by Diana Sammataro & Jay A. Yoder (CRC Press, 2012) It is part of a series called Contemporary Topics in Entomology. I can't remember where I got the book nor how much it cost - I think it was very pricey; one to borrow if you can.

For sure you should know Dewey's own book, the full title of which is Honey Bee Biology and Beekeeping. I don't know why they truncated the title on the EAS web site.

I'll be deciding in the next week or two if I'm going to attend EAS this year and take the exam. The "Train the Trainer" sessions sound very good.

It occurred to me that my own state association (Maine) has a lending library of bee books. I'm not sure how current the books are and it has been several years since I borrowed any titles. Maybe the association for North Carolina has something similar.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought Dewey Caron's book directly from him about five years ago (cheaper than elsewhere). I believe he may still be using his University of Delaware email address, even though he's retired, if you wanted to make an inquiry. The size/thickness, and title of Dewey's book is more intimidating than the content. 
*
I would try to use interlibrary loans as much as possible*... 

Among my bee books are Dewey's book and Seeley's "Wisdom of the Hive". That's a bit of an investment right there. 

I have purchased a number of books used through Alibis, Abe Books, and eBay, including the three Snelgrove books.

Good luck!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Dewey - I'd certainly be interested in the book if you think it would help. If you don't think it would be helpful, I would hate to take the book off your hands though. Your call (and I greatly appreciate the offer, either way).

I put most of the books on the list on my "wish list" on amazon, along with a few others that I thought would be helpful. I'm keeping an eye on ebay, half.com, alibis, abebooks, and just about anywhere else for used beekeeping classics that may help. I'm hoping to pick some up for a little discount, if possible. I got one of the Snelgrove books that way, and let a second one slip through my fingers accidentally (still bummed about that).

I was actually very surprised when I went through the list though. Most of the books recommended by EAS are quite pricey (Dewey's book at $47, Laidlaw's book at $94, Most of Von Frisch's aren't cheap, Wisdom of the Hive at $105, Spivak's at $55, Morse's Honey Bee pests book on Amazon is $250, although you can get it much cheaper elsewhere). Others on the list Amazon doesn't even recognize as books. Just surprising.

I've got a few decent school libraries within driving distance of here that I've contemplated figuring out if I can borrow them from (NCSU, UNC, Duke to name a few). Most universities around here will lend books to other universities free of charge, so that's a possibility. 

I know the state beekeeper's association has a library, but I'm not interested in going down that route. I had a less than stellar run in with them about a year ago, so I'd prefer to avoid them if possible.

But, I'll keep an eye out for the rest. From the sounds of it neither book is really all that helpful.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

While Dewey Caron's book is (or has been) used in a University of Delaware class I would actually put it lower on your priority list. You might feel that it's too basic. IMO


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I just sent off my application via the ether. Encouraging thoughts and prayers sent my way are entirely welcome!


----------

